# This is me



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Heres some pics of me, dont know why I posted them just felt like sharing. All pics and vids are with DP.

This is me recently with short hair 









This is me in mexico last year, I'm the one in the black shirt and hat on the left









This is me a couple months just after DP started, still drank a lot back then

















And heres a short video of me a couple weeks ago













All videos on that channel are with DP

Thanks for checking it out


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Cute


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Melissa_Z said:


> Cute


thanks melissa


----------

